# New spray painted Mckenzie cores



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

We just received our new cores and I'm thinking this will prob be the last Mckenzie products our club buys. The xt core price has almost doubled and now the cores are spray painted instead of being molded to color. Its a shame they really don't care about what consumers want.


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

Mckenzie has really went down hill in last couple yrs


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

That is a shame not good for clubs that expected to get quality products!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

1ryanman said:


> Mckenzie has really went down hill in last couple yrs


Yeah, like since they were bought by Delta.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bfisher said:


> Yeah, like since they were bought by Delta.


actually i think easton now owns both...as well as hoyt...or so i'm told by the big boys down at the pool hall.


----------



## zcsmith (Mar 5, 2013)

They have been "deltafied".


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

carlosii said:


> actually i think easton now owns both...as well as hoyt...or so i'm told by the big boys down at the pool hall.


You are exactly correct


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Clubs just need to stop buying them all together and let the lack of buisness make the statement.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Wait till you shoot the black ones! ukey:

I am really really disapointed.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Here is a picture of my new Standing Black Bear XT midsection afer one shoot.

My Black Buck is even worse.


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

I shot a round of rhineharts yesterday, a lil different being use to the mckenzies but man the rhineharts are a WAY better target.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

CMA121885 said:


> I shot a round of rhineharts yesterday, a lil different being use to the mckenzies but man the rhineharts are a WAY better target.


Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Clubs just need to stop buying them all together and let the lack of buisness make the statement.


This is the only thing that will work for the consumer. I have 2 targets that need new replacement cores but I will not buy the junk that McKenzie has out at this time. Less than 2 weeks and the last ones needed replaced. The original cores that came with the targets lasted all summer.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

I love the plastic legs.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they changed. The core issue because we didnt have those brown spots on the black targets at the texas pro am


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Bo Bob said:


> Clubs just need to stop buying them all together and let the lack of buisness make the statement.


Not to worry. The way they have kept increasing the price it won't be much longer that clubs won't be able to afford them anyway. For many clubs they reached that point a couple years ago.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Mckenzies suck.....they are garbage....Rhineharts shoot well take a ton of abuse and pull easy....greatest target being shot today...




Dewayne


----------



## HXXT (Feb 3, 2009)

I will let everyone know how well these cores hold up and what they look like after Memorial Day weekend. We are having a benefit shoot at our club for the Armed Forces Foundation so they will see a lot of shooting.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

HXXT said:


> I will let everyone know how well these cores hold up and what they look like after Memorial Day weekend. We are having a benefit shoot at our club for the Armed Forces Foundation so they will see a lot of shooting.


Just a few hits in the 12 ring and it turns into a spot shoot with yardage guessing. After just a few shots the black targets are now the _easiest_ to aim at since the tan colored foam is easily visible as the black paint is removed when you pull an arrow. Look at the standing bear in an above post......... 

Too bad the ASA is contracted to use Delta junk. I shot some Rhineharts, many of which were older, over the weekend and it really was challenging because the middle of the 10 ring wasn't easily identified from the stake. On the Delta/Mckenzies just a dozen shots in the 10 ring and you have an aiming spot.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

My other option is to take the XT mid sections to Kentucky ASA and have them filled there by the vendor that fixes them. I had 1 regular mid fixed last year and it is great. Cost was the same as a new core for XT. I just hate to solid fill the XT but I also want to have a product that will last longer than 2 weeks. I know, i shouldn't have shot the targets and just looked at them. The replacement cores are about as tough as the can spray foam and now with the spray paint it is a waste of money IMO. As for the target quality in Paris TX. Well I was there and had great marks to spot shoot at on the ranges I shot.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Logjamb said:


> My other option is to take the XT mid sections to Kentucky ASA and have them filled there by the vendor that fixes them. I had 1 regular mid fixed last year and it is great. Cost was the same as a new core for XT. I just hate to solid fill the XT but I also want to have a product that will last longer than 2 weeks. I know, i shouldn't have shot the targets and just looked at them. The replacement cores are about as tough as the can spray foam and now with the spray paint it is a waste of money IMO. As for the target quality in Paris TX. Well I was there and had great marks to spot shoot at on the ranges I shot.


I'll trade you regular mids for your XT's. lain:


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I'm hoping all the bashing McKenzie is getting will force them to go back to foam from 3 years ago. I want to keep my targets like the ones we shoot at National events also. Hopefully with all the positive feedback from the other targets used by the IBO things will change. Thanks for the offer Sage. I will talk to you after Ky.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

It's kind of sad really the way they have been going. lain:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

so, all the folks who were gonna drop the bomb on IBO because of the switch to Rineharts are now ok with that?


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I hope so Carlosii. Myself, I don't care who shoots what. I will go and try to stick an arrow into any target. It would be nice to have the same quality replacement core as the original.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

carlosii said:


> so, all the folks who were gonna drop the bomb on IBO because of the switch to Rineharts are now ok with that?


No, they just find other things to complain about. This week that includes scores not getting posted until the night the tournament ended, paying a whopping $5 each to the company that provides and transports the targets and which targets get put on the ranges


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't shoot IBO, but I'm glad they are around. I own 50 McKenzies, so I wish they would get their stuff together (quality) and keep the cost under control.


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> I'm pretty sure they changed. The core issue because we didnt have those brown spots on the black targets at the texas pro am


You didn't see our range then. We had arrows blowing through targets. You can certainly tell Laverne Woock isn't there anymore. I will not buy a new McKenzie target!


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

I shot the same ranges you did 3rdplace. Lots of holes lots of marks.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

3rdplace said:


> You didn't see our range then. We had arrows blowing through targets. You can certainly tell Laverne Woock isn't there anymore. I will not buy a new McKenzie target!


True about. Laverne......but we only had one target blown....but that's going to happen when its 20yards


----------



## Hittingguru (Oct 1, 2004)

Just got a new medium bear insert from McKenzie through LAS- it's for my backyard practice- and was really taken back by the fact that it was spraypainted black. The core I got last year was black foam, not brown and painted black.

Granted, it's for my own practice, but it looks like someone at the factory said "it costs too much to be changing foam colors every mold, just fill the molds and we'll paint the surfaces as we need to!!.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think the reason they switched is that the black was blowing out too fast. The brown holds up better, but ....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I think the reason they switched is that the black was blowing out too fast. The brown holds up better, but ....



I'm not a chemical engineer but I would think they could find some thing to color the foam black without measurably changing the foams characteristics. It's not like "black" is that far from brown. We aren't talking about going from brown to snow white or clear. The foam color should be at least somewhat close to the target color. Black paint on a medium brown foam is RIDICULOUS for a $400+ target!!! It is :bs:


----------



## The Fog (Oct 31, 2006)

I am considering a range and it seems to me Rinehart is my only option?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> I'm not a chemical engineer but I would think they could find some thing to color the foam black without measurably changing the foams characteristics. It's not like "black" is that far from brown. We aren't talking about going from brown to snow white or clear. The foam color should be at least somewhat close to the target color. Black paint on a medium brown foam is RIDICULOUS for a $400+ target!!! It is :bs:


I agree, it's not acceptable. You would think they would shoot an arrow into one before they ever shipped them and determine for themselves that peole wouldn't be happy with the outcome.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

The Fog said:


> I am considering a range and it seems to me Rinehart is my only option?


Go with R&W for a home range .


----------



## hoytxcutter (Sep 1, 2003)

It has been all down hill since Delta bought them out.


----------



## Big Rack Buck (Jan 15, 2011)

It's a real shame that McKenzie has substituted quality for cash; I understand that they are in it to make a profit, but holy cow if they can't make a profit for what they were selling them for prior to cutting corners then they need to look at their manufacturing process! The sad part is I think McKenzie (IMO) has the best forms and definition on their targets even over Rhinehart! Their muscle definition gave you something real to reference off of just like a live animal. I got to say I love the foam on the Rhineharts and their durability, but not a big fan of the fur effect they put on some of their targets, it washes out any muscle tone definition and it's like you are looking at a big blank canvas. I would love to see Rhinehart add a little more definition and muscle tone to their lineup, it would make them a bit more real life. I'm not bashing Rhineharts as I think they make the best target in the industry now and have always had superior foam and durability, but a few years ago I would have taken a McKenzie over a Rhinehart and now it's the opposite...I am glad that the IBO made the switch to Rhinehart when they did.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I agree, it's not acceptable. You would think they would shoot an arrow into one before they ever shipped them and determine for themselves that peole wouldn't be happy with the outcome.


I'll call :bs: if Delta says that they did not know that when you pull an arrow from a black target the black paint is removed and a very visible light brown spot is created........ If it is true that Delta did not know then it is a miracle that they still exist as a company! If they thought they could seriously decrease the quality of their product without customers realizing the significant decrease in _value_ they under estimated their customers and over estimated themselves in a big way!

I expect the bean counters and/or marketing departments for Delta must be responsible for the disrespect we have been shown and the smoke being blown up our butts. The plastic legs I can understand and maybe even how some target sections fit together poorly but brand new black targets that immediately show "wear" is ridiculous. Whomever pushed the idea that it would NOT be an issue for their customers seriously messed up. But then again the non-ASA customer probably isn't much concerned and ASA archers don't have much choice other than to buy the junk.

Any idea can and maybe should be discussed, if only briefly, BUT some ideas should never leave the table......... I know because I've had my share of "easily removed black paint on brown foam" ideas!! For the most part I've been able to recognize my error before revealing them and the rest were shot down by co-workers, friends or the wife! I can't recall ever trying to really sell a "black flaking paint on brown foam" idea let alone publicly defending an obvious "bad idea".


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Big Rack Buck said:


> It's a real shame that McKenzie has substituted quality for cash; I understand that they are in it to make a profit, but holy cow if they can't make a profit for what they were selling them for prior to cutting corners then they need to look at their manufacturing process! The sad part is I think McKenzie (IMO) has the best forms and definition on their targets even over Rhinehart! Their muscle definition gave you something real to reference off of just like a live animal. I got to say I love the foam on the Rhineharts and their durability, but not a big fan of the fur effect they put on some of their targets, it washes out any muscle tone definition and it's like you are looking at a big blank canvas. I would love to see Rhinehart add a little more definition and muscle tone to their lineup, it would make them a bit more real life. I'm not bashing Rhineharts as I think they make the best target in the industry now and have always had superior foam and durability, but a few years ago I would have taken a McKenzie over a Rhinehart and now it's the opposite...I am glad that the IBO made the switch to Rhinehart when they did.


Although i enjoy the smooth sided mckenzies, and how the shafdws show up nicely.....i find the slick sided deer very unrealistic!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------

